# Yes,Sir Arthur Conan Doyle is the best!



## ebrainers (Jul 31, 2004)

There are many good writers especially of the classics such as Dickens.

However *Sir Arthur Conan Doyle *who wrote about the fictional detective,*Sherlock Holmes * and his assistant *Dr.Watson *to me is one of the best writers ever.

Is there a phrase from any book that has outlasted this one by Sherlock Holmes?:

*"My Dear Watson"*


----------



## Emma LB (Jul 31, 2004)

I have read quite a few of the Sherlock Holmes stories actually, but i don't like the Victorian mentality much so I'm afraid that rather started to spoil the stories for me.


----------



## jules (Jul 31, 2004)

I do love to read Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, though he's not my absolute favourite.  I also have sentimental memories attached to his writing, as my dad used to read the Sherlock Holmes stories to me and my sister when we were little, and we grew up watching the shows on PBS!  Great stories. 
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## sully474 (Aug 5, 2004)

I love the Sherlock Holmes stories, but then again, I love every mystery story ever since I read Encyclopedia Brown at nine or so.

Still, Doyle has a way of making the story come to life. Whenever I read them, I can picture everything, and its always as if I am Watson.


----------



## bbgun (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm not quiet sure that he's the best. I consider such authors as
 J.K. Rowlings, J.R.R. Tolkien and Christipher Paolini to rain over him.

-Ben


----------



## Ryushi (Sep 11, 2004)

He's good, but i dislike the way there is NO way of telling who is guilty before Holmes reveals it.

Ben M


----------



## eleutheromaniac (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's the full Sherlock Holmes collection.  

http://www.sherlockian.net/canon/

I've only read a couple of stories myself.  I didn't really like the way they brought him back after his supposed death.  Kinda cheesy.


----------



## Dooga Aetrus Blackrazor (Nov 3, 2004)

I've only read a few of his stories but the one's I read were enjoyable.

Occasionally you can figure out what is going to happen next before Holmes reveals it - not necessarily the ending.  Usually though your just left trying to keep up.


----------



## Emma LB (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't any of you find the Victorian ideas in the stories really annoying though? Just asking again, because well, it's the one thing I really don't like about them at all, which really got on my nerves after a few stories. :-s


----------



## blademasterzzz (Nov 8, 2004)

> I'm not quiet sure that he's the best. I consider such authors as
> J.K. Rowlings, J.R.R. Tolkien and Christipher Paolini to rain over him.



Tolkien, maybe. paolini and rowling are tired stereotypes, writers with no deep meaning and no real talant. Writers with bland language. I wouldn;t even start to compare the two to Doyle!


----------



## kerpoe (Nov 17, 2004)

I would have to agree that Doyle is a genius. he is odd in the sense that alot of his writing included a character that was an "opium-addicted virtual machine of cogitation" also known as Sherlock holmes! HE(Doyle) WAS BRILLIANT! AMEN!


----------

